# Recommendations for inlay materials and CA glue?



## angboy (Aug 2, 2005)

I am planning to make some pens and want to do some inlays. I am wondering if people have reommendations on what use? I saw that someone who wrote an article on here about doing it recommended createx glitter, but is there any substantial difference between glitters, or is any old glitter at a place like Hobby Lobby OK? Or do people recommend the crushed stone?

Also, what is the difference in CA glue versus crazy glue, since I thought crazy glue was the same as CA glue?

Thanks very much for everyone's help!!


----------



## its_virgil (Aug 3, 2005)

Welcome to our group. I have never used glitter so can't answer the glitter question. I have used crushed stone, metal powders, colored two-part epoxy ... just about anything in powdered form that can be packed into a void and flooded with thin CA. I guess my favorite is a product used by scrapbookers called embossing powder. It comes in varios colors and is easy to work with. Scrapbookers melt it with a hot air blower, but I have not tried that. Some use a rotary tool like a dremel and engrave a design and fill the engraving with some of these materials. Others have special tools to cut designs and then cut wooden inlays to glue into the void. I think there is a CA called crazy glue, but check the ingredients. You may want to purchase CA in larger quantities. Any good hobby shop will have CA in 2 oz or larger containers. I purchase it in 16 oz bottles. There are some members here who have large bottlew of CA for sell. Check in the classified ads forums. good luck and show us some inlays when you get some finished.

Do a good turn daily!
Don


> _Originally posted by angboy_
> <br />I am planning to make some pens and want to do some inlays. I am wondering if people have reommendations on what use? I saw that someone who wrote an article on here about doing it recommended createx glitter, but is there any substantial difference between glitters, or is any old glitter at a place like Hobby Lobby OK? Or do people recommend the crushed stone?
> 
> Also, what is the difference in CA glue versus crazy glue, since I thought crazy glue was the same as CA glue?
> ...


----------



## YoYoSpin (Aug 3, 2005)

Like Don said, anything that will fit in the hole, crack or carving and allow for the flow of thin CA will work...nothing magic about Createx brand glitter, but it does look a little like Fairy Dust.


----------



## justdawn (Aug 3, 2005)

I bought my glitter at Michaels.. its in 2 sections.. look in the scrapbook section for smaller bottles or look in the fabric decoriting area for larger bottle and also varity packs. I found more today on clearance.. half price. 
LIke Ed, what I bought looks like Fairy Dust.

Dawn


----------

